# Kanger DRIPBOX at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Wanna SQUONK ???












Kanger Dripbox Starter Kit

Kangertech is bringing back the SQUONK trend with the Kanger Dripbox Kit. The Dripbox Kit features the "squonker" design or also known as a bottom feeder to provide a convenient dripper experience without the hassles of dripping. The Subdrip RDA features a juice delivery mechanism at the bottom of the 510 threads which allows e-liquid to saturate the cotton. E-liquid is simply squeezed/refilled using the e-liquid bottle located at the bottom of the device to saturate your cotton and is now ready to be vaped for massive flavor.

The Dripbox Kit features the Subdrip RDA and a Dripmod device all together in one convenient kit. The Subdrip RDA features 0.2ohm cotton drip coils which are easily replaced or can be rebuilt to your own personal preferences. The Subdrip RDA can also be filled from the top as well. The Dripmod device fires at a constant 60W and has a incredible capacity of 7ml due to the bottom feeding design. The Dripmod requires (1) 18650 High Amp Battery (sold separately) and features a Micro USB charging port. 

The Dripbox Kit is matched with an incredible budget friendly price catering to all types of people. The Kanger Dripbox Kit is perfect for vapers looking to get that incredible dripper flavor without the hassles of constantly dripping and redripping. 

NOTE: The Subdrip RDA and Dripmod device are not compatible with other devices or tanks due to the juice delivery system. Using other types of device or tanks may cause juice to flow down which may damage your device or battery.


Features and Specs:
Dimensions: 4-1/2" x 1-3/4" x 7/8" (Including Subdrip RDA)
Includes the Subdrip RDA and Dripmod
22m diameter
Bottom Feeding Design
Juice Delivery System
May also be Top-Filled
Wattage Output: 60W
Voltage Output: 3.7V
Miniumum Resistance: 0.2ohm
7ml e-Liquid Capacity
Uses replacement/rebuildable 0.2 Kanthal Cotton Drip Coils
Adjustable Airflow
Subdrip RDA - Stainless Steel Casing
Dripmod - Aluminum Casing
Requires (1) 18650 High Amp Battery : http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/lg-hg2-18650-3000mah
Micro USB Charging Port

Package Contents:
1 x Kanger Dripmod Device
1 x Subdrip RDA
1 x Kanthal Cotton 0.2ohm Drip Coil (Pre-installed)
1 x Replacement Kanthal Cotton 0.2ohm Drip Coil 
1 x Set of Spare Screws
2 x Prebuilt Microcoils
1 x Spare Bottle
1 x Pad of Cotton
1 x Micro USB Cable

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/kanger-dripbox-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

Great device. I have not put it down since I bought it this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Awesome, order placed...can't wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Been testing a unit all day. Really cool little squonker. Design is simple and it works well, very well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Sir Vape said:


> Been testing a unit all day. Really cool little squonker. Design is simple and it works well, very well


Can you confirm yet whether it will work with other BF attys @Sir Vape ? The description does say "not compatible with other devices or tanks due to the juice delivery system. Using other types of device or tanks may cause juice to flow down which may damage your device or battery", but that seems to refer specifically to non BF tanks and RDA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

My Rogue's work on the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Can you MTL with this and is it single coil friendly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Wesley said:


> Can you MTL with this and is it single coil friendly?


There doesnt seem to be an adapter in the kit, so dual coil only it seems.
According to pbusardo the airflow isnt designed for MTL so its almost like breathing juice if you close the airflow down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lehan

Has anyone tried a dual Clapton build on the drip box? Or played around a bit with different coils? Minimum and maximum resistance? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

So this device fires a constant 60W no matter the coil inside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan

I assume the W will be automatically determined by the resistance of the coil?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Riaz said:


> So this device fires a constant 60W no matter the coil inside?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I understand it, the wattage of this device will be determined by your battery voltage and coil resistance, BUT the power limit is capped at 75W according to this review: 


Alex said:


>




Kanger's official press release (as also reflected in the above description) states that the power is capped at 60W (as opposed to say 88.2W for a 0.2 ohm build on a full 4.2V battery). However, this reviewer claims that it is actually capped at 75W, as reflected by the tech spec sheets sent to him by Kanger.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Michael96 said:


> Hi guys will that RDA fit on my kanger Kbox mini


it will fit, but it has a hole in the 510 pin, so juice would leak on and into your mod. This is a BF (bottom fed) RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael96

WARMACHINE said:


> it will fit, but it has a hole in the 510 pin, so juice would leak on and into your mod. This is a BF (bottom fed) RDA


Oh I see okay thanks I was hoping kanger had a RDA that would work out the Kbox it would look super epic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Michael96 It will happen sooner rather than later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Just some feedback on questions posted above 

You can build single coil in there works no problem 

Can't fit dual claptons in there 32/26 because post holes just to small. A slight widening of hole is needed but I haven't attempted this yet 

Currently running dual 24 g kanthal 6 wrap 2.4 mm ID coils and it really a good Vape 

Have run single Clapton in there but just ensure you build higher than 0.2 ohm 

And be very cautious screw threads strip very easily

Reactions: Like 2


----------

